# Best BMW diagnostic software?



## DrewCrewOf2 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have an interface and a Car Soft 6 diagnostic program. It is ok but I am wondering if there is anything better available that anyone knows of? Is there a thread where these issues are being discussed? -Thanks:eeps:


----------



## bmwmikes (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, if you have lots of cash to spare, my BMW non-dealer repair shop has this computer... http://www.autologic-diagnos.co.uk/products/bmw.htm


----------



## bimmerz3 (Mar 31, 2006)

I was about to buy this and was wondering were you bought yours and if you have done any ews to ecu aligning. I have a bad connector on the bmw diagnostic side and was wondering if the alignment can be done on the obd2 connector.


----------

